# Advice needed: problem on employment reference with ACS skill assessment



## michael2006 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi pal,

I am new to here and this is my first post. If there is anything wrong, please bear me.

Ok, I try to get skill assessment with ACS. They put on hold of my assessment due to my employment reference letters do not fit their requirements. They need additional information like whether the job was full time or not, country of the job worked and also job duties. In my country, these info would not put on reference letters as usual practice.

I had already thrown in my employment contracts but ACS mentioned that they would not take employment contracts into consideration. And ACS requires me to return required information within 30 days (actually 28 days left by this post).


I tried to contact my ex-employers' HR, almost all of them have already mentioned that they would not put job duties in reference letters. Other information like country worked / full time job etc is under consideration.

And most of my ex-managers left the companies already so there is no hope to get reference letter from them with company letter head.

It looks like I am stuck on employment reference. Is there any alternatives to work around this?

And if 30 days are not enough for me to get the letters, how to apply extension?

I replied the email that ACS sent me with regard the two questions, but I haven't got a reply yet from ACS. Your advice is very appreciated.


----------



## michael2006 (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone please?


----------



## GaursvSr (Jun 27, 2013)

michael2006 said:


> Anyone please?


Hi,

Your situation is very common. Hardly any employer provides job duties etc. Just get those things written on a plain paper, get them signed and endorsed by your colleagues or managers (even if they are Ex) and finally get the same notarized. I have done exactly the same and it worked.

Remember, endorsement means full name, signature and their current business card duly enclosed on those letters.

Hope it helps.


----------



## michael2006 (Oct 10, 2013)

GaursvSr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your situation is very common. Hardly any employer provides job duties etc. Just get those things written on a plain paper, get them signed and endorsed by your colleagues or managers (even if they are Ex) and finally get the same notarized. I have done exactly the same and it worked.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

michael2006 said:


> Hi pal,
> 
> I am new to here and this is my first post. If there is anything wrong, please bear me.
> 
> ...


Try to get a declaration from your then colleague or Manager on a stamp paper and get it notarized. I did not get reference letter from any of my employers and this is what I did to show skilled employment. They will accept this without any problem. Do not worry this is very common and almost everyone goes through this.

Best of Luck

Amit


----------

